# El Cid Wyndam Points Playa del Carmen



## wyobean (Dec 8, 2009)

We attended a presentation a couple weeks ago.  They were selling 105,000 pts. for $8,000 plus some freebie stuff.  Didn't interest us, but I do have a question.  One of the things they told us was that El Cid would take back up to 5 weeks per year and pay us $500 per week.  This is supposedly happening because the Mexican government is no longer going to allow the street vendors to "lure" you into a timeshare presentation.  So, the resorts are going to be offering the weeks as mini vacations over the internet to get prospective buyers into the resort.  Just wondered if anyone has heard this and also am wondering if this option is available with resale Wyndam points purchased.  Thanks, Helen


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 8, 2009)

*El Cid  Wyndham*

If a timeshare salespersons lips are moving, they are lying. Period.
If you are interested in El Cid, there is a nice 308K package on Ebay that can be bought for much, much less than the 8k they offered you for a 105K .

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marina-El-Cid-M...dZViewItemQQptZTimeshares?hash=item1e5980aa52

We own around 1 million El Cid points in their El Cid Vacation Club that has some advantages for us over the Wyndham points. 

Good luck,

Greg





wyobean said:


> We attended a presentation a couple weeks ago.  They were selling 105,000 pts. for $8,000 plus some freebie stuff.  Didn't interest us, but I do have a question.  One of the things they told us was that El Cid would take back up to 5 weeks per year and pay us $500 per week.  This is supposedly happening because the Mexican government is no longer going to allow the street vendors to "lure" you into a timeshare presentation.  So, the resorts are going to be offering the weeks as mini vacations over the internet to get prospective buyers into the resort.  Just wondered if anyone has heard this and also am wondering if this option is available with resale Wyndam points purchased.  Thanks, Helen


----------



## wyobean (Dec 8, 2009)

I  found what they were telling us to be interesting.  IF it were true, it would be a fairly good deal.  We will find out about the restrictions (or not) on the "vendors" when we go back in Jan.  We did find out that those "vendors" are paid $500 for each couple they send to a presentation.  The claim was that the $500 would be paid to us as owners instead of the "vendor".  The week would be split into 2 mini vacations and their "cost of doing business" would be less since the couples would actually pay something for those mini vacations. I did ask a lot of questions and asked if there were any fees associated with the buy back, etc. etc.  We never got far enough to see anything in writing, so I don't know what the end result would have actually been.


----------



## lily28 (Dec 8, 2009)

what are the advantages of el cid points over wyndham points?  Can they be used to book wyndham ts stay just like wyndham points?  Able to book online?


----------



## wyobean (Dec 9, 2009)

From what we were told you can use the El Cid points just like Wyndam points with a few extras thrown in. No charges for exchanges to El Cid anywhere. At one point I understood no charge for Wyndam, but I think later in the conversation that changed.  I have inquired about a few Wyndam points sales in the last couple days.  No one knows about any buy back option.  That was the only feature of the sale that we thought would be interesting.  Each year you would get a check for $500 per week sold back up to 5 weeks.  So, (we were told) you could get a check every year for $2500. We were also told that the points could be used for airfare, cruises, etc.  Maybe, maybe not.  We just never got to the end to see the fine print.  We do not do all inclusive so this just wasn't for us and I don't see that the resale market will offer us anything we are looking for in that capacity.  I mainly just wanted to know about the buy back.  I am also interested to find out if at the end of the year we stop being attacked at the Cancun airport, downtown Play del Carmen & Cozumel.  That was what our presenter claimed.  Time will tell.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 9, 2009)

lily28 said:


> what are the advantages of el cid points over wyndham points? Can they be used to book wyndham ts stay just like wyndham points? Able to book online?


 
I own El Cid points and overall I do enjoy the program.  

They will let you book a Wyndham resort, but it has to be from a shortened listing of resorts.  That listing will not include any newer type resorts.  Through some sort of coop agreement there is no fee for the El Cid owner.  The other disadvantage is no online searching or booking.  It's all done over the phone.


----------



## am1 (Dec 9, 2009)

To find out about the buy back problem it is best to do some simple math.  This is always good advice when buying a timeshare.  Calculate how much your cost is for each week and see how that relates to $500/week.  Also remeber that salesmen will always try to make the deal seem better.

As far as not getting approached at the airport the only way I see that is El Cid offers free one way transportation to the resort from the major airports.  As soon as you get your bags a El Cid employee will get you in a free shuttle bus or taxi.  This means that the other timeshares salesmen will not get a chance to talk to you and offer you a free ride.  Outside of that any salesman that knows you are an el cid owner will see you as a good target for their free gift.


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 9, 2009)

*The only EL Cid resort that is AI is the Puerto Morelos*



wyobean said:


> From what we were told you can use the El Cid points just like Wyndam points with a few extras thrown in. No charges for exchanges to El Cid anywhere. At one point I understood no charge for Wyndam, but I think later in the conversation that changed.  I have inquired about a few Wyndam points sales in the last couple days.  No one knows about any buy back option.


You need to understand that if the resort could rent these units for this huge profit, why in the world would they be selling them to you? This is a common ploy in sales of Mexican resorts. They won't be sending you $2500 on your $800 a year in annual fees.



> That was the only feature of the sale that we thought would be interesting.  Each year you would get a check for $500 per week sold back up to 5 weeks.  So, (we were told) you could get a check every year for $2500. We were also told that the points could be used for airfare, cruises, etc.


They can be used on cruises, but their best value is at the El Cid resorts or the Wyndham resorts.


> Maybe, maybe not.  We just never got to the end to see the fine print.  We do not do all inclusive so this just wasn't for us and I don't see that the resale market will offer us anything we are looking for in that capacity.  I mainly just wanted to know about the buy back.  I am also interested to find out if at the end of the year we stop being attacked at the Cancun airport, downtown Play del Carmen & Cozumel.  That was what our presenter claimed.  Time will tell.



fwiw,

Greg


----------



## wyobean (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the information.  We own 3 wks of timeshare at resorts we want to be at.  No RCI fees and no exchange fees.  (Not that they can't be a good thing and work for some people, but for us owning where we want to be is important.) We just went to this presentation for information and I thought I would pass on what I was told.  I know most of what they tell you is baloney(almost got caught up in an Avalon scheme!!! and I have some friends who did) Love the information on Tug and have learned a lot.  Hope to keep learning.  Thanks


----------

